# Are these tiger shrimp?



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

The local wholesale supplier had "zebra shrimp" listed on the price sheet, so I thought I'd take a chance on them, to see what they actually were. At $0.99 each, I figured I might as well get a dozen.

Here's what they ended up being:




From what I can tell, they are tiger shrimp. If I'm wrong, please correct me.
What I've read about tigers, pretty much suggests to me that I shouldn't mix them with CRS, being of the same genus. Do these guys prefer a colder temp, like the CRS? Anything special I should know?


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

Nice. Can ya pick me up a couple dozen?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

They look like my tigers which I keep with RCS, they won't interbreed, but they will with the CRS.
I don't think they are quite as finikey as the CRS, but they should do great if you keep them the same as your CRS


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Yep, those are tiger shrimp. Extremely nice, clean patterning too. The tiger shrimp that have a gritty sort of look to them aren't as nice IMO. 

How did you get them? It sounds like your local wholesaler shipped them to you, but I wouldn't think that a wholesaler would sell in quantities as small as a dozen.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Those are some excellent looking tiger shrimp. Different from Zebra shrimp because of the orange color in the tail. 

Never seen the stripes so rich in color. I'm jealous. 

-John N.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Did I happen to stumble upon a small goldmine? I'd be more than surprised.

The LFS where I work gets all of our stock from a local wholesaler. We can order any quantity we need, of whatever he has in stock. Often times, I go over to hand-pick out specimens such as stingrays, african cichlids (especially peacocks), etc. 

Looks like I'll be picking up more of these then.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

They look like Tigers to me. At .99 that is a great price 

Do not put them with CRS.


----------



## Blacksunshine (Aug 11, 2006)

ahh lucky guy! thats a great price for them. but I'm not surprised since thats direct from the wholeseller. If you get a bunch i'd maybe be interested in getting some from ya.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

I ve had them with cherry shrimps for a while, but i dont see tiger strains in cherries. I mean they would breed through theoretically, but has anyone witness a cross breed before?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

stepheus said:


> I ve had them with cherry shrimps for a while, but i dont see tiger strains in cherries. I mean they would breed through theoretically, but has anyone witness a cross breed before?


Tigers (Caridina cf. cantonensis) can't hybridize with Cherries (Neocaridina heteropoda)
They are different species, so you're safe stepheus. 

evercl92.....yep keep them away from CRS those they can hybridize with, also they like lower temps and softer water for sucessful breeding.

Some info on em for ya:
Tigers


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

GlitcH said:


> also they like lower temps and softer water for sucessful breeding.
> 
> Some info on em for ya:
> Tigers


Thanks for the info. So, these guys should be fine in a non-heated tank in the basement?


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

evercl92 said:


> Thanks for the info. So, these guys should be fine in a non-heated tank in the basement?


Np..........yep that's where I keep mine.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

evercl92 said:


> Thanks for the info. So, these guys should be fine in a non-heated tank in the basement?


All depends on the temperature of the tank when it is in the basement...


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow, such beautiful shrimp for such a great price! I wish I had a store nearby that carried the more exotic specimins.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

Wood said:


> All depends on the temperature of the tank when it is in the basement...


Makes sense. Can you ballpark what it should be at though?

I'm sure it beats the 78-82 that they were in upstairs though.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

65 -75 for breeding IMO. I'm sure they'd be fine at lower temps but ya may not have any success getting them to breed.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Great looking shrimp, i wish i could get my hands on those.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

evercl92 said:


> Makes sense. Can you ballpark what it should be at though?
> 
> I'm sure it beats the 78-82 that they were in upstairs though.


Those temps are fine. Mine will breed well at 80F.

-Ryan


----------

